# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  لمن تصح نسبة قول الشاعر: (أنا أبن جلا وطلاع الثنايا)؟

## فدوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل صحيح أن أصل هذا البيت (لسُحَيم بن وَثِيِل الرياحيّ)
وهو
أَنَا ابنُ جَلَا وطلّاعُ الثَّنايَا ** متَى أضَعِ العِمامَةَ تَعرِفُوني
وإن كان كذلك هل من (مصدر يوثق ذلك البيت 
ويوثق ترجمة الشاعر) 
بوركتم وجزيتم
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

ما أعرفه أنه للحجاج وله قصة معروفة في هذا، وهذا ما أتذكره، والبيت كذلك مذكور في ديون سحيم.
وأرى أن الحجاج تمثل به هذه القصة، ولم يكن له، بل هو لسحيم، وهو في ديوانه وبعده:
وَإِنَّ مَكانَنا مِن حِميَرِيٍّ       مَكانُ اللَيثِ مِن وَسَطِ العَرينِ
وَإِنّى لا يَعودُ إِلَيَّ قِرني       غَداةَ الغَبِّ إِلّا في قَرينِ
بِذي لِبَدٍ يَصُدُّ الرَكبُ عَنهُ       وَلا توتى فَريسَتُهُ لِحينِ

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

جاء في المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام لجواد علي (18 / 445): 
 "سحيم بن وثيل بن أعيقر بن أبي عمرو بن إهاب بن حميري" الرياحي، شاعر مخضرم، تفاخر هو وغالب بن صعصعة والد الفرزدق، فتناحرا الإبل وقد وصف بأنه شاعر خنذيذ شريف مشهور الذكر في الجاهلية والإسلام. وله قصيدة مطلعها:
أنا ابن جلا وطلاع الثنايا ... متى أضع العمامة تعرفوني
وماذا يدرك الشعراء مني ... وقد جاوزت حد الأربعين
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
هذه الحواشي:
الخزانة "1/ 123"، البيان والتبيين "2/ 246"، الأمالي "1/ 246"، الاشتقاق "224"، الشعر والشعراء "626"، الأصمعيات "رقم 1"، السيوطي، شرح شواهد "1/ 459 وما بعدها"، الشعر والشعراء "2/ 538"، "دار الثقافة"، ابن سلام، طبقات "489"، ذيل الأمالي "3/ 52"، الأغاني "19/ 5"، الإصابة "2/ 109"، "رقم 3665".
انتهى النقل من المفصل
وأقول: وقد نسب البيت لسحيم: سيبويه في الكتاب، والأزهري في تهذيب اللغة، وابن دريد في الجمهرة، والبصري في الحماسة البصرية، والمعافى في الجليس الصالح، والقزويني في الإيضاح، والزبيدي في التاج.
هذا وقد ضمَّنه الشعراءُ بعد في قصائدهم، وغالبا ما يتمثلون بالشطر الأول من البيت.
وقال ابن دريد في الاشتقاق: سُحَيم بن وَثيلٍ الشاعر ، عاشَ في الجاهلية أربعين سنة وفي الإسلام ستين سنة ، وله عقبٌ في بادية الكوفة ، وهو الذي يقول : 
أنا ابنُ جَلاَ وطلاَّعُ الثنايا . . . مَتَى أضِع العمامةَ تعرفوني 
تمثَّل بها الحجاج على المِنبر . انتهى.

----------


## فدوه

> جاء في المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام لجواد علي (18 / 445): 
> "سحيم بن وثيل بن أعيقر بن أبي عمرو بن إهاب بن حميري" الرياحي، شاعر مخضرم، تفاخر هو وغالب بن صعصعة والد الفرزدق، فتناحرا الإبل وقد وصف بأنه شاعر خنذيذ شريف مشهور الذكر في الجاهلية والإسلام. وله قصيدة مطلعها:
> أنا ابن جلا وطلاع الثنايا ... متى أضع العمامة تعرفوني
> وماذا يدرك الشعراء مني ... وقد جاوزت حد الأربعين
> ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
> هذه الحواشي:
> الخزانة "1/ 123"، البيان والتبيين "2/ 246"، الأمالي "1/ 246"، الاشتقاق "224"، الشعر والشعراء "626"، الأصمعيات "رقم 1"، السيوطي، شرح شواهد "1/ 459 وما بعدها"، الشعر والشعراء "2/ 538"، "دار الثقافة"، ابن سلام، طبقات "489"، ذيل الأمالي "3/ 52"، الأغاني "19/ 5"، الإصابة "2/ 109"، "رقم 3665".
> انتهى النقل من المفصل
> وأقول: وقد نسب البيت لسحيم: سيبويه في الكتاب، والأزهري في تهذيب اللغة، وابن دريد في الجمهرة، والبصري في الحماسة البصرية، والمعافى في الجليس الصالح، والقزويني في الإيضاح، والزبيدي في التاج.
> ...


جُزيت وكُفيت من كلِ شر 
وزادك علماً على علم 
والسلام عليكم 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

*البيت من الوافر لسحيم بن وثيل الرياحى اليربوعى وهو في:*
*     الكتاب3/207، وطبقات فحول الشعراء579، والأغاني13/149، والفوائد والقواعد للثمانيني603، وكتاب البيان في شرح اللمع للكوفي502، وتوجيه اللمع لابن الخباز411، ومعاهد التنصيص1/339، ومعجم الأمثال1/31، والحماسة البصرية1/202، والمعجم المفصل2/1037.* 
*     وبلا نسبة في: الأصمعيات17، والبيان والتبيين1/366، والشعر والشعراء2/647، والكامل1/212، ومجالس ثعلب1/176، وما ينصرف وما لا ينصرف27، وجمهرة اللغة495، والاشتقاق314، وأمالي القالي1/246، وشرح اللمع للضرير197، ودرة الغواص1/218، والنهاية في غريب الأثر1/266-291، والمثل السائر2/71، وشرح المفصل1/120، والمقرب1/283، وشرح جمل الزجاجي لابن عصفور2/206، وشرح الكافية للرضي4/250، واللسان(جلا)14/152، و(ثنى)14/124، ومغنى اللبيب1/182– 366، 2/719، وأوضح المسالك 4/117، والمقاصد النَّحْويَّة4/356، وشرح قطر الندى86، وصبح الأعشى1/252، وهمع الهوامع1/105، وشرح شواهد المغني1/459، 2/749، والخزانة1/255، 2/465، وشرح الأشموني3/465.*
*     وابن جلا هو: ابن جلا الليثي، سُمِّيَ بذلك؛ لوضوح أمره، وكان صاحب فتك يطلع في الغارات، من ثنية الجبل على أهلها، والثنايا: جمع ثنية وهي: الطريق في الجبل، وقوله: متى أضع العمامة تعرفوني قال ثعلب: العمامة تلبس في الحرب وتوضع في السلم. ينظر: مجالس ثعلب1/176.*
*     والشاهد فيه قوله: جلا حيث منع من الصرف، واختلف في سبب منعه، فقال عيسى بن عمر: إنه ممنوع للعلمية ووزن الفعل، وقال الجمهور: إنه لم  ينون للحكاية، لا لمنع الصرف، فهو منقول عن جملة، أي: عن فعل، وضمير الغائب المستتر فيه، أو هو فعل ماض باق على فعليته، وفيه ضمير مستتر هو فاعل، وجملة الفعل وفاعله في محل جر صفة لموصوف مجرور محذوف، والتقدير: أنا ابن الذي جلا الأمور وكشفها فلذلك لم يصرفه.*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

ديوان سحيم هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...1&postcount=20

----------


## علي المدني

> ديوان سحيم هنا:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...1&postcount=20


عذراً أخي العزيز ..
هذا ديوان سحيم عبد بني الحسحاس وليس ديوان سحيم بن وثيل .
للتوضيح فقط .

----------


## التلميد

جزيت خيرا على التنبيه في محله
وللقطعة الشعرية مناسبة كان سببها الأقيشر وزميل له
بعيد العهد بها ولعلي إن وجدتها أتحفكم بها

----------


## عمر بن علي الرشود

وللعلم فإنَّ سحيمَ بن وثيل صحابيٌّ 

وابن جلا: مثلٌ عند العرب يقصد به أنا ابن من يظهر للناس في مكان مرتفع حتى يكون واضحا للضيوف، وهذا من شدة كرم عرب الجزيرة

وليس كما قال الأخ ابن جلا الليثي!

----------

